# Milk solids



## AMR (18 December 2007)

Hi, does anyone know where I can find the spot prices of milk solids? I'm keeping my eye of NZS, a junior milking co based in Uruguay.

Thanks


----------



## Timmy (18 December 2007)

Have you tried the CME (Chicago Mercantile Exchange)?

Their is a lot of information regarding the dairy commodities traded here.

Let us know if you find what you need there.


----------



## AMR (18 December 2007)

Yes, it's all there thanks. I was also interested in the spot price of fresh Uruguayan milk (as opposed to powdered) but I'm guessing that's far out of anyone's league.


----------



## Timmy (19 December 2007)

AMR said:


> spot price of fresh Uruguayan milk (as opposed to powdered) ...




Got me there...


----------

